# Yankee & Doodle



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

These are my two mice, both bucks  Yankees tame and more relaxed, but Doodle's still wary of my hand, and waay more hyper. I think one of his near ancestors was a wild mouse.

Yankee <3










Doodle


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Yankee looks so fluffy! Very pretty boys


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! He is really fluffy. I love to pet him because his fur is just so long and soft


----------

